# Anyone ever use Fiba tape before?



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

So I'm doing some patch work around this guy's 2nd home and long story short I had a roll of that on me so I figures I'd try it on a 22 1/2° corner from ceiling to wall. About a 4'strip of it. Anybody have any luck with it? Thanks


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I wouldn't use fibatape there... I will use Ultraflex in that case, if I didn't have that, I would use paper first, fibafuse second choice. Fibatape will be a pain....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> So I'm doing some patch work around this guy's 2nd home and long story short I had a roll of that on me so I figures I'd try it on a 22 1/2° corner from ceiling to wall. About a 4'strip of it. Anybody have any luck with it? Thanks


Ur away to open a box of worms here!:whistling2:
But no fiba tape especially in a corner!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Ur away to open a box of worms here!:whistling2:
> But no fiba tape especially in a corner!!:thumbsup:




Why not prey tell?? Its great :no::hang:

It will make a crack as big as Vanmans so for the love of God don't do it


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

If " fibatape" is the open mesh tape which us aussies call easy tape then no no no never use that tape unless its for flat wall joins i use paper tape and fibafuse for everything


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been trying the Fibafuse tape and I must say that I will never use it again on corners, way too brittle. Maybe on flats, but to me paper is still the standard. I am open to using new material, thats why I tried Fibafuse, but until something comes along better then paper thats what I am sticking with.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

loudcry184 said:


> I have been trying the Fibafuse tape and I must say that I will never use it again on corners, way too brittle. Maybe on flats, but to me paper is still the standard. I am open to using new material, thats why I tried Fibafuse, but until something comes along better then paper thats what I am sticking with.


ever hear of VARIO? better than paper because you need none!!! tapeless joint compound!! fine german craftsmanship!!


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

I will take a picture of it tomorrow when I get there....I've only put on the 1st coat....then I'll take a picture of it sanded. I picked it up cleaning up on last job so it was in my bag....figures I'd give it a whirl nothin to lose really. But thank you for the replys guys love this place!


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> If " fibatape" is the open mesh tape which us aussies call easy tape then no no no never use that tape unless its for flat wall joins i use paper tape and fibafuse for everything


I'm not sure of what your talking about....this is plastic tape that has holes in it to nail on....or you can just lay it on like paper tape....that's what I did.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> I will take a picture of it tomorrow .''
> !




Take a picture next year.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

moore said:


> Take a picture next year.


I hear ya


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> Take a picture next year.


Moore you are too kind. I want to see a picture next month.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> I'm not sure of what your talking about....this is plastic tape that has holes in it to nail on....or you can just lay it on like paper tape....that's what I did.


Ok i googled it and yes fiba tape is the same as mesh tape or aussie ezy tape well can i say unless it is used in flat joins on walls only or patching it is usless good way to have cracks.....if a join is ever cracked eg that was paper taped...or fibafuse...dont fix it with something weaker i reccomend always do the best you can and it comes back ten fold mate


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/CornerTapes
That's what I'm using....not mesh tape. I know better than that


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/CornerTapes
> That's what I'm using....not mesh tape. I know better than that


Sorry mate i google imaged it and it came up with mesh tape lol


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> Sorry mate i google imaged it and it came up with mesh tape lol


All good my friend...I didn't explain well enough. I new it was made for corners that's why I was like huh must be really bad cause these guys HATE It lol! I've used mesh once and I'll never use it again! Didn't like it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Me too, sorry.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Your all good my own fault for not explaining....no more apologies it's Friday life's good


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

Makes sense now to me, that stuff is like the Ultraflex that I use on those angles. Lots of fun with all the different products out there


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/CornerTapes
> That's what I'm using....not mesh tape. I know better than that


I generally believe that if you can't say something good about someone, hold your tongue. But has anybody noticed that this guy Myron Ferguson that everyone uses in their videos is a total hack finisher? I hope you don't think I'm a hater.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Havent seen that product before? I to thought you meant mesh tape. Opps, Big know all I am :blink:

Looks like junk for out side corners but I can see how on inside corners on small jobs it could be handy, Looks thinner than standard straight flex but straight flex do make a thinner version that looks similar to that.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

It's alright,sorry didn't get any pics today but I probably won't use it again. We will see the finished product monday


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So what's the best thing to fill internal corners before taping if the gap is too big for paper tape and mud keeps falling thru


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> So what's the best thing to fill internal corners before taping if the gap is too big for paper tape and mud keeps falling thru


Sheetrock?


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

The only thing I can say other than moore's suggestion is put the durobond right to it...multiple coats until you get your corner. But I'd say a new piece of rock would be easier.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Did you flat tape the gap or try to tape it like an angle?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Build the mud up in front of the gap, and push the mud into the gap with your folded piece of tape.

Mud the tape before you apply it.

Pre-tape. Just get a piece of tape over that gap. It's not meant to be the final tape, it's just to act as a backer for the actual angle tape.

If it's real bad, flat tape over the gap, same principle as the last one, it's just to act as a backer.

Actually, all of these are just to act as a backer.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok sounds good I meant if there is not timber or Stud behind to put more sheet rock what about wet and stick not sure what durabond is in Australia still getting used to American lingo lol but pretape before mudding sounds good and also mudding the tape before hand sounds good also It's more for making sure there's no dry tape where there is no sheet rock


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The pre-tape is to get something over that gap. That way your angle tape has something to support it, and won't fall into the gap....in theory. It works just fine most of the time.

When we start taping angles, first thing we do is pre-tape all the gaps, roll, and wipe them in. That way they have some time to sit before we tape over them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mix up some hot-mud THICK! Slap it in there and wipe it tight ...Then about the time it turns ..scrape it flat. then flat tape it. This works just as well as a sliver of board .


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> So I'm doing some patch work around this guy's 2nd home and long story short I had a roll of that on me so I figures I'd try it on a 22 1/2° corner from ceiling to wall. About a 4'strip of it. Anybody have any luck with it? Thanks


 
nope never heard of it:blink:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

moore said:


> Mix up some hot-mud THICK! Slap it in there and wipe it tight ...Then about the time it turns ..scrape it flat. then flat tape it. This works just as well as a sliver of board .


This is what u have been doin but was hopeing there was a quicker was so I don't have to wait for it to semi set


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> So what's the best thing to fill internal corners before taping if the gap is too big for paper tape and mud keeps falling thru


Flat tape the gap. pushing the tape into the void. Let it dry, fill the void with setting compound. Tape it again. Or remove the faulty sheetrock and replace it with a board that fits better. A gap that is that large probably is not fastened well either.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wish I was the one pinning I would make it tight in the first place we mostly set they get sheeters to pin them us and the cornice setters come in after us and the pinners over here are **** well the ones that iv worked after anyways they don't back block and over screw boards way too much useless


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Ok sounds good I meant if there is not timber or Stud behind to put more sheet rock what about wet and stick not sure what durabond is in Australia still getting used to American lingo lol but pretape before mudding sounds good and also mudding the tape before hand sounds good also It's more for making sure there's no dry tape where there is no sheet rock


Wet and stick is nasty ...1 dont use it...2 if you do use it you cant have any gaps imagine paper being over a gap with no mud behind it...3 DONT USE IT 

the best solution is flat taping ....get a piece of ezy tape either fill it and scrape it back if its really bad gap if not to bad just apply the ezy tape put mud on as normal the ezy tape works as the backing like fr8 said


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sounds good haven't used it myself just seen and heard of it I know ezy tape cracks over Time but just as a backer sounds good


----------

